# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 27.05.2013 - 03.06.2013

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *192*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *753* Получено карантинов: *72*, суммарный объем: *118* мб Обработано файлов: *293*, суммарный объем: *208* мб Уникальных файлов: *231*, суммарный объем: *159* мб Признаны безопасными: *40* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *96*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=139515 - найдено зловредов: *34* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=139558 - найдено зловредов: *5* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=139665 - найдено зловредов: *5* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=139571 - найдено зловредов: *5* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=139658 - найдено зловредов: *3*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\adobe flash player\adobe.exe - *6* c:\docume~1\alluse~1\locals~1\temp\ccygru.cmd - *3* c:\docume~1\alluse~1\locals~1\temp\ccxcxi.cmd - *3* \totalpdf.exe - *2* c:\users\санек\appdata\local\temp\3fe7a.exe - *1* c:\users\марина\appdata\roaming\screensaverpro.scr - *1* c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243556031-888888379-781863308-17259\proxzy19.exe - *1* c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243556031-888888379-781863308-17255\proxzy15.exe - *1* c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243556031-888888379-781863308-17254\proxzy14.exe - *1* \zoo\2a7c.exe._9a117781ac73507cd3cfabd94e11905e069  4655c - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic - *34* Trojan.Win32.Agentb.aaoe - *7* Backdoor.Win32.Azbreg.ufz - *6* Trojan.Win32.Agentb.aaod - *5* Trojan.Win32.Llac.dhbe - *4* Trojan-Clicker.Win32.VB.ipw - *4* Worm.Win32.Luder.yra - *3* Backdoor.Win32.Androm.snm - *3* Trojan-Clicker.Win32.VB.ipy - *3* not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.BitCoinMiner.cqy - *2*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

